# Desktop Icons turned transparent



## wldwil (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi,

I have an odd thing happening. Most my icons themselves have all gone transparent. I have a screenshot at http://webconsin.com/


Before it happen, I had a virus warning. I closed what I was working on and ran Malware and Vast which found a couple things. I ran Malware a second time which then came back clean.

I noticed that when I click on my computer that the list of shortcuts in the left column under favorites all my shortcuts under favorites are missing including Desktop, although it shows up on the field on the right side (transparent also). Most all my other icons are now completely transparent.

I do truly appreciate your help.

Thanks,
Bill

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 945 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 7935 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, 384 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 715401 MB, Free - 569466 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., M4A78T-E
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Right-click on one of your transparent icons.

Choose Properties.

Under the General tab, is *Hidden* selected?

If it is, uncheck it and the same for the rest of your icons and other items.


----------



## wldwil (Nov 7, 2008)

Fantastic and thank you!

Could that virus have done all of them in one shot? I have a bit of work to do, but glad to have them back.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

wldwil said:


> Fantastic and thank you!
> 
> Could that virus have done all of them in one shot? I have a bit of work to do, but glad to have them back.
> 
> ...


It probably did.

Glad it helped. :up:


----------

